# Wie Roccat Kone einstellen?



## online (20. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß das jeder Benutzer seine Maus selber für sich einstellen/anpassen muss. Aber seid ich die Roccat Kone Plus habe verliere ich beim zocken Haus hoch was vorher nie so war. Die Maus an sich ist in Ordnung es liegt nicht an der Hardware sondern an der Software. Ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich Sie einstellen soll das sind viel zu viele Möglichkeiten z.b.: sens niedrig dpi Anzahl hoch, sens hoch dpi Anzahl niedrig oder sens mittel und dpi Anzahl mittel. Und da sind dann noch die Gewichte vorher soll man denn wissen wenn man vorher noch nie eine Gewichte Maus hatte ab die Maus jetzt nun schwer oder leicht sein soll. Ich hoffe das ihr mir da bissl weiterhelfen auch wenn ich die Maus an mich anpassen muss.

Mfg


----------



## To_by_b (20. Februar 2011)

Naja dafür gibt es keine Standarteinstellung die Perfekt ist! Erstmal musst du wissen wie du besser spielst! highsense, Mid oder low? Wie spielst du besser? Ich spiele besser mit high sense damit ich schneller drehen kann und weil ich selten bis nie Sniper.  Zu dem Gewichten probier einfach aus wie es dir am besten liegt! Wie spielst du am besten. Am besten nimm Standarteinstellung und ändern sie immer schrittweise! Eine Einstellung testen, nächste Einstellung testen bis du zufrieden bist.


----------



## BigRed306 (20. Februar 2011)

Ich als alter Low-Senser spiele eig. immer mit Polling 1000Hz und max 800DPI. 
Wie aber mein vorredner schon geschrieben hat: "Probieren geht über studieren"


----------



## online (20. Februar 2011)

Danke erstmal für die antworten ich werd bissl probieren und ich bin High Sender weil langsame Bewegungen kann ich nicht


----------

